# Chaff in grain bags



## mmmyummybeer (10/8/13)

I brought a bag of Simpson's maris Otter and couldn't believe how much chaff there was in the bag. Never had that much in my bags before and guess it was the end of run. Did make me wonder if many other people have experienced this.


----------



## Lemon (10/8/13)

I have opened a fair few bags in the last few months and have always found "a little bit" of stems, stones and assorted stuff about the same size of grains of barley.
I have been told of, but not found myself, petrified rodents, etc in bags of grain.
I guess no separation system is perfect.

Lemon


----------



## mmmyummybeer (10/8/13)

wow thank god I have never found a petrified rodent. Chaff seems fine by comparisons ^_^


----------



## brewologist (10/8/13)

Yep. I found a stick in my grain bag today. And, first time ever, it sound like I crushed up a rock in the mill.

Twas best maltz pils.


----------



## mash head (10/8/13)

Sounds rough to me. I know there are some bloody good grain cleaners about. In the case of the chaff it wasn't cleaned well enough b4 malting but a rodent could slip in any where along the line. Ive had tones of grain cleaned and can get it to the point of a hand full of shit per ton.


----------



## mash head (11/8/13)

I know the specs are pretty high to get grain passed for malting grade, and it has to be pretty clean but I would assume that the malting companies would run it through another cleaner before malting.
Apparently not according to the pic above.
Ive had cleaner samples straight out the harvester.


----------



## Fat Bastard (11/8/13)

Lemon said:


> I have opened a fair few bags in the last few months and have always found "a little bit" of stems, stones and assorted stuff about the same size of grains of barley.
> I have been told of, but not found myself, petrified rodents, etc in bags of grain.
> I guess no separation system is perfect.
> 
> Lemon


I found a piece of mousey looking bone complete with skin and fur in some Simpson's Maris Otter. Not sure where the rest of it was!


----------

